# Vetassess (Chemist 234211 )



## balajiparepally (Jul 18, 2013)

Hai every one,,,

need help on chemist 234211 occupation,, can you please tell me the process for assessment and how to show my exp. Planning to apply for NSW State sp

my details

exp: 7yrs in phrama

ielts: 6 in all

thank you


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

balajiparepally said:


> Hai every one,,,
> 
> need help on chemist 234211 occupation,, can you please tell me the process for assessment and how to show my exp. Planning to apply for NSW State sp
> 
> ...


Make sure that your occupation is on the current NSW State Nomination List.

You will need to have your skills assessed through VETASSESS 

More info on the assessment process here:

Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS

More info on NSW Skilled Nominated Migration here:

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

hii... 
applied for vetassess as Chemist...can someone please provide me information about the time frame for assessment.?????


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, usually it will take around 2-3 months. Depends on no of application received. 

May I know which state you are applying for and what is qualification?

Regards
Logeswaren


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a masters in Biotechnology.......Bt I am working as a Senior Chemist in R&D Department in a food company.
I was planning for WA ....BT they have already put the chemist under restricted...  .. So i m left wid only option i.e. Queensland.....
Can you please tell me if any other state is sponsoring Chemist at present????


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, sorry to hear that. I managed to get the wa sponsorship two months ago. 

Fyi, so far victoria and queensland are the one sponsoring. Good luck to you.


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

congratulations to u.... 

n thnku fr wishes....

I guess i m eligible for queensland only.....coz victoria is sponsoring candidates with 5 years of experience.... N till now....i have only 4 years of experience


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess queensland isnt a bad choice anway. 

Perhaps queensland is better than perth as perth is very far from Melbourne, canberra and Sydney. 

All the best to you. Hope to hear a good news soon. Please update once you have obtained the state sponsorship.


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

thnx..... M just keeping my fingers crossed..... 
hope evrything goes well...


----------



## aspatel1983 (Mar 23, 2014)

*hii*

hey hii.....how are you... i am also thinking of applying as a chemist did you get your assessment done was it positive?...also i have a question...i am currently working in a pharma company as a chemist for past 4 years and i am a pharmacist..... am i eligible,,, to apply to vetassess.... as it says CHEMISTS, AND FOOD AND WINE SCIENTISTS for anzsco code 234211..plz your help would be greatly appreciated... as you have already applied you can give me some true advice... will wait for your reply thank you


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

aspatel1983 said:


> hey hii.....how are you... i am also thinking of applying as a chemist did you get your assessment done was it positive?...also i have a question...i am currently working in a pharma company as a chemist for past 4 years and i am a pharmacist..... am i eligible,,, to apply to vetassess.... as it says CHEMISTS, AND FOOD AND WINE SCIENTISTS for anzsco code 234211..plz your help would be greatly appreciated... as you have already applied you can give me some true advice... will wait for your reply thank you


Dear aspatel,

Hi. As im a chemist, I dont face any difficulties on getting it through positively. Im not sure about pharmacist job scope but im sorry to inform you that the assessment will look at your current job scope that should tally with your educational background which need to be chemistry but im not sure whether pharmacist is included. Please check with Vetassess for further info. Thank you.

Regards
Siri logeswaren


----------



## maryma (May 12, 2014)

Hey everyone, im so pleased to find such page as im going to apply for skill assessment by Vetassess. I have master of chemistry and 3 years of relevant experience. Do you guys guess that i will accepted as Chemist? This is my first step toward getting PR, is it possible to go for applying for sponsorship as the assessment outcome is not clear yet?

Regards,
Marzi


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

aspatel1983 said:


> hey hii.....how are you... i am also thinking of applying as a chemist did you get your assessment done was it positive?...also i have a question...i am currently working in a pharma company as a chemist for past 4 years and i am a pharmacist..... am i eligible,,, to apply to vetassess.... as it says CHEMISTS, AND FOOD AND WINE SCIENTISTS for anzsco code 234211..plz your help would be greatly appreciated... as you have already applied you can give me some true advice... will wait for your reply thank you


Not sure that this response is timely. Nevertheless, I decided to share my experience regarding assessment as 234211 Chemist. My qualification is "Chemist. Chemist-pharmacist", at the moment of application I had been a chemist for a year in pharma. I got my assessment in July 2014.

First, I sent a request about my eligibility to The VETASSESS Advisory Service providing my diploma and transcript and CV with list of duties just to give them an idea (not certified, no references and payslips). I paid $130 for that advice and then got $50 discount when applied for real.

They confirmed that I'm ok. They only warned me that for real assessment I'll be to provide a full package of docs appropriately arranged.

I suppose as long as an applicant has enough chemistry-related subjects in their curriculum, they'll be assessed positively. Otherwise, $80 is not that big sum in comparison with the cost of all immigration process but a good option to be confident about money, their outcome and future plans.

Though I believe my case was rather easy to assess, the process took exactly three months.


----------



## irisvelu (Nov 9, 2013)

aspatel1983 said:


> hey hii.....how are you... i am also thinking of applying as a chemist did you get your assessment done was it positive?...also i have a question...i am currently working in a pharma company as a chemist for past 4 years and i am a pharmacist..... am i eligible,,, to apply to vetassess.... as it says CHEMISTS, AND FOOD AND WINE SCIENTISTS for anzsco code 234211..plz your help would be greatly appreciated... as you have already applied you can give me some true advice... will wait for your reply thank you


hi sorry, im not sure whether a pharmacist will be categorised as a chemist but one thing for sure is all the pharmacy are known as chemist shop. 

good luck


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all

Can someone help me with the time VETASSES takes for the skill Assesment. I have filed the application on 9 june 2015 for chemist. Its already 2 months 

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Now a days it is taking 3 months mate.

I got mine for 234211 exactly after 3 months.


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thankyou, I will wait then for 6 more days or so.


----------



## Chips123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi sai

Since it has been 3 months now and I have filed the application via an agent. Now that agent has told me to wait for one more month and this time is killing me.

Should I again force my agent to write to VETASSES or I should write to them as I have my reference number of application submitted to VETASSES. :confused2:


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
Anyone granted visa 190 as a chemist 234211 ????


----------



## sp_3344 (Jun 12, 2017)

i have studied master in biotechnology as well as i have 3 year experience as Q.c officer in pharma co. so can anyone tell me what is chance to get state or regional sponsorship for Australia. i want to apply in Chemist 234211. so please advice me.


----------

